# Suche Gaming Stuhl.



## Sunjy (25. September 2012)

Grüße

Für mein Projekt nächstes Jahr suche ich einen anstänidgen Büro/Gamingstuhl.

Wichtig ist das die Sitz/Liegeposition frei wählbar und feststellbar ist. Schreibtisch wird angewinkelt ebenso Monitore Tastatur maus ect. So das Quasi im halbliegen gezockt werden kann. Empfinde ich als sehr Bequem. Die Position wäre in etwa wie bei diesem stuhl hier.


http://cdn.mikesquarter.com/wp-cont...une/away-from-the-pc/top10-chairs/number3.jpg

Mein jetziger macht das zwar auch aber der war recht günstig und geht unter meinen 100kg doch schon langsam unter^^

Wichtig ist auch auf jedenfall sollte er Rollen oder zumindest drehbar sein. 

Evtl habt ihr da baar gute tipps für mich.

Gruß Sunjy


----------



## Kotor (25. September 2012)

hi,

ist nicht wirklich ernst gemeint ... aber er ist drehbar und hat Rollen 

moemax.at / CHEFDREHSESSEL RACER4
kotor


----------



## Sunjy (25. September 2012)

Die Optik is schonmal nich schlecht. er müsse hoch genug sein das mein kopf gut gestüzt wird und sich halt schön nach hinten neigen lassen^^
Aber so Racestuhl Optik is schon ganz nice^^


----------



## ct5010 (25. September 2012)

Wusste nicht, dass man Stühle im Internet bestellen kann


----------



## schanze (26. September 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Wusste nicht, dass man Stühle im Internet bestellen kann


 
Ist das dein Ernst?


----------



## KastenBier (26. September 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Wusste nicht, dass man Stühle im Internet bestellen kann


 
Man kann Medikamente und Essen im Internet bestellen, warum also nicht auch Stühle?


----------



## MrSchuh (26. September 2012)

Das mit der Sitzposition kann ich nachvollziehen. Ist bei mir ähnlich.
Ich nutze dazu aber einen Fernsehsessel, so wie diesen hier. 
Relax , Fernsehsessel mit Hocker | eBay
Diese normalen Drehbürostühle sind meist im Bereich der Rückenlehne nach einigen Kippvorgängen gebrochen.
Vorteil vom Fernsehsessel ist einfach, dass man den gesamten Körper abstützt, ihn drehen und kippen kann und jetzt das Wichtigste: So ein Sessel ist extrem stabil.
Außerdem kann man bei Bedarf seine Füße auf den Hocker legen und entspannt einen Film gucken 
Leider lässt sich so ein Sessel meist nicht rollen, was ich aber nicht all zu tragisch finde.

Im Highend Bereich könnte dieser interessant sein 

Luxus Massagesessel General III B PU pur-schwarz: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt


----------



## PF81 (26. September 2012)

Also, wenn die "Race-Optik" anspricht eventuell auch mal hier vorbeischauen: www.needforseat.de


----------



## Metalic (26. September 2012)

Ich kann dir nur wärmstens diesen hier empfehlen. Hat Rollen, ist drehbar und unterstützt die Wirbelsäule auch bei Leuten die größer als 190cm sind. Wie weit der aber nach hinten zu kippen ist müsstest du dann selber testen. Viel Spass mit dieser Luxusedition zum Hammerpreis!!! 

Topstar 15 Jet mit Doppelrollen für Teppichböden: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt


----------



## Sunjy (26. September 2012)

Metalic der war richtig gut^Wuhahaha ^^


----------



## Sunjy (26. September 2012)

MR Schuh... Die idee finde ich sehr gut... da werd ich mich mal umschauen. könnte genau das sein was ich suche... keine rollen sind wenn er sich drehen lässt auch nich sonderlich schlimm.

Mal sehen ob ich da was anständiges finden kann.


----------



## MrSchuh (26. September 2012)

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass die guten Teile bei einem Neupreis von 500€ liegen.
Ich selbst habe meinen bei ebay für 61€ ersteigert. Eine Woche später sah ich GENAU den gleichen in einem Möbelladen für 580€ stehen.


----------



## Sunjy (26. September 2012)

Also nach einigem Suchen bin ich soweit das ich mir wohl einen Massagestuhl kaufen werde. Einen mit Vibration.. Nach der ARbeit zocken und schön durchschütteln lassen^^

Muss nur sehen recht selten einen zu finden der sich dreht. 

Hast du den einen angewinkelten Tisch? weil so im halb liegen is das ja nich möglich an einem normalen schreibtisch zu sitzen oder?


----------



## MrSchuh (27. September 2012)

Nein ich habe keinen angewinkelten Tisch. 
Meinen Tisch habe ich mir selbst gebaut. Er ist gerade so hoch, dass der Stuhl drunter passt und so tief, dass meine ausgestreckten Beine unterm Tisch auf dem Hocker verschwinden. Mein Monitor ist aber etwas nach vorne gekippt, damit ich immer noch im 0° Winkel direkt auf den Monitor gucken kann. 
Bisher wollte niemand (und das waren einige), der meinen Arbeitsplatz ausprobiert hat, ihn wieder verlassen. 
Scheint also nicht nur für mich sau bequem zu sein.


----------



## ct5010 (27. September 2012)

schanze schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst?


 
Nö, ich finds aber trotzdem extrem lustig, dass man Stühle im Internet bestellt.


----------



## Sunjy (27. September 2012)

Könntest du mir mal n Bild von deinem Platz machen? Evtl. Kann ich mir da was abschauen falls ich darf?


----------



## MrSchuh (27. September 2012)

Jo, mache ich, wenn ich zu hause bin.
Ist aber keine aufwändige/hübsche Konstruktion. Erwarte also nicht all zu viel von der Optik


----------



## Sunjy (27. September 2012)

Muss ja nur bequem sein der Rest ist zweitrangig. Danke dir schonmal würde evtl noch einige mal nachfragen zu gewissen punkten wenns ok ist


----------



## MrSchuh (27. September 2012)

Hier ist mein Arbeitsplatz. Der Sessel ist momentan nicht nach hinten gelehnt, aber wenn ich dran sitze, ist er es schon.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunjy (27. September 2012)

Hey

Sieht auf jedenfall sehr bequem aus^^ Aber wenn du dann so nach hinten lehnst... bekommst du da keine schmerzen in den armen? ich hab grad mit nem normalen Sessel schon wegen der höhe probleme. Weil mein arm dann so abgeknickt ist an der Maus.. deshalb wollte ich das ganze eben auch schräg machen.

Aber geiler sessel^^


----------



## MrSchuh (27. September 2012)

Schmerzen habe ich nicht. Meine Ellenbogen sind auf den Armlehnen vom Sessel und die Hände liegen quasi auf der Kante vom Tisch.
Ist bestimmt auch Gewöhnungssache. Mit nem schrägen Tisch, ist das vllt doch optimaler. Aber wie gesagt, ich hab keine Schmerzen oder so.
Ich würde dir ja anbieten, mal bei mir probe zu sitzen


----------



## Sunjy (27. September 2012)

Ja das wäre klasse aber du lebst bestimmt am Nordkap nehm ich an^^


----------



## Legender (4. Oktober 2012)

Was hältst Du denn von diesem Gamingstuhl http://www.drehstuhl-sofort.de/de/musicrocker.htm
Ich habe in selbst und er ist sehr bequem und funktional. Der Kabelsalat um einen Stuhl mit Beine ist dabei Vergangenheit.


----------



## Erok (13. Oktober 2012)

Also ich kaufte mir vor 4 Wochen diesen hier : 

HJH Office/Buerostuhl24 621700 Drehstuhl / Bürostuhl RACER SPORT orange / weiss: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt

Lieferung war recht flott, Aufbau des Stuhls war auch recht einfach. 

Nach 4 Wochen kann man natürlich über die Stabilität und Qualität nicht soviel sagen. 

Aber bis jetzt hat er weder merkwürdige Geräusche von sich gegeben, so daß man angst haben müsste, er bricht auseinander oder so.

Das Obermaterial fühlt sich sehr weich an. Genauso die Polsterung. Man sitzt sehr sehr bequem, und dennoch bei Racing-Games am PC sehr fest im Sattel.

Die Armlehnen kann man hoch klappen, damit der Stuhl auch unter den Schreibtisch zu schieben ist 

Die Kopflehne könnte einen ticken höher sein für so grosse Leute wie mich, aber das stört mich weniger, denn ich will ja nicht entspannen in dem Stuhl, sondern zocken xD 

Preis/Leistung bisher wirklich hervorragend  Kann man nicht meckern. Und die orangene Farbe wollte ich extra als Eye-Catcher am PC-Tisch  Es gibt ihn aber in mehrere Farben 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Gowote (9. September 2013)

Es gibt seit Juni einen ganz neuen Onlineshop mit Solchen Gamer Stuhlen. 
Hier die URL: www.computersportsitze.de

Ich bin einer der Mitarbeiter des Shops. Wenn dieser Eintrag zu viel Werbung darstellt, dann bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Es gibt in diesem Topic eine gute Liste von Empfehlungen und ich dachte mir, ich ergänze sie auch um unseren Shop.


----------

